# My new Jagdterrier "Jazz"



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've been wanting a good tracking dog for some time, but, I wanted one that was small enough in stature to easily ride in the cab of my truck as well as on the front seat of my cart or the back of an ATV. Additionally. I was looking for a dog with enough grit to hold it's own and bay a wounded deer or pig if the situation arose.

So, after a great deal of research, I stumbled upon and decided to buy a Jagdterrier (German Hunt Terrier). These little dogs are proof positive that dynamite comes in small packages. And they might have been referring to these little dogs when the phrase "No Fear" was coined.

She arrived from Tennessee yesterday morning and is now 9 weeks old. She has a really cool personality and has 2 speeds...wide open and stop!!! I can't wait to put her on her first blood trail. And, the way some of the guys on our ranch shoot , I'm pretty sure she'll have plenty of opportunities to practice. LOL

Here are a few pics I took yesterday during one of the brief periods when my kids weren't carrying her. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

"Grit" is an understatement!! Those are some cool little dogs and are a blast to hunt over! I was lucky enough to see a pair of them turned loose on a big boar over in Louisiana two summers ago. They had no problem holding their own and the teamwork was crazy! Congrats on a heck of a dog. Keep us posted!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Great looking pup Terrier's are great dogs.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool looking little dog, never heard of them. How big will she get?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome pup....im sure shell do great....can they be trained to find deer sheds??


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

RedFisch said:


> Cool looking little dog, never heard of them. How big will she get?


She should be 15-17lbs when she's full grown.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

good looking pup!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Are you sure they didn't sell you a Yorkie? I hope you included yourself in that expert marksman catagory. LOL. I'm looking forward to seeing lil Jazz do some tracking. Great looking dog!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome dogs when I was younger I used to work at the one of the Quail camps at the King Ranch as an outrider. One of the dog handlers had 2 of them (Woody and Jesse), and there wasn't a hole that if a wounded quail got in that they wouldn't dig the bird out of. Or a thicket so bad the other dogs wouldn't dare go in, they almost always executed. Congrats


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I remember reading books on Jim Corbett about his hunting in India...his dog, "Robin" was a Yorkshire Terrier, I believe and accompanied him on hunts. The little dog would help him track leopards and tigers.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He's cute and you'll never get him away from Robin to take him hunting LOL!

Besides, something out there will eat the poor little bastage. 

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Brad, You may already covered your bases on the training of the pooch but FYI.. I trained a tracking dog for the Rack Ranch by saving the blood out of animals we harvested and then over the summer I would lay out blood trails. I started fairly short with a lot of blood and a treat at the end... then I progressed to longer trails with less blood... It worked out great for me...Walker


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Same thing I do Walker. My beer fridge in the garage has all kinds of squirt bottles full of blood. Old mustard bottles, water bottles, Gatorade bottles. Nobody likes to drink my beer for some reason .............


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Brad, You may already covered your bases on the training of the pooch but FYI.. I trained a tracking dog for the Rack Ranch by saving the blood out of animals we harvested and then over the summer I would lay out blood trails. I started fairly short with a lot of blood and a treat at the end... then I progressed to longer trails with less blood... It worked out great for me...Walker


That's my plan!! Going to start her with deer liver. Also, going to collect a bunch of legs, tails, ears etc. to use for something to find.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats Brad. Looks like a keeper


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Another FYI...On the longer trails I started using an ATV because I wasn't sure if the dog was tracking my scent or the blood...One thing funny I noticed is that while training in stronger winds the dog would actually track down wind of blood trail 15-20 feet...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

those little terriers are great tracking dogs. A shepherd has a hell of a nose too but pretty **** big dog.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

That is a fine dog!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

jimk said:


> I remember reading books on Jim Corbett about his hunting in India...his dog, "Robin" was a Yorkshire Terrier, I believe and accompanied him on hunts. The little dog would help him track leopards and tigers.


I believe! I own one.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

My buddy bought one, a female, that had been used for hunting Mt. Lions in Montana/Idaho. He brought it home and it got out of his yard one day and killed a bunch of cats in the neighborhood before the dog catchers caught it. After he got it back, he kept it in his garage during the day and it chewed a hole through the sidewall and went on another rampage, killing more cats. He told the dog catchers to destroy it rather than face the fines. Neat little dog but boy was it a terror on cats! I don't like cats so no loss on them. He just couldn't control it. Happens when you get an older dog. Good luck as they are fierce little hunters.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tommy2000 said:


> My buddy bought one, a female, that had been used for hunting Mt. Lions in Montana/Idaho. He brought it home and it got out of his yard one day and killed a bunch of cats in the neighborhood before the dog catchers caught it. After he got it back, he kept it in his garage during the day and it chewed a hole through the sidewall and went on another rampage, killing more cats. He told the dog catchers to destroy it rather than face the fines. Neat little dog but boy was it a terror on cats! I don't like cats so no loss on them. He just couldn't control it. Happens when you get an older dog. Good luck as they are fierce little hunters.


Yeah, buying an adult dog that already has a disdain for cats would not be a good thing. Their prey drive is so strong I don't think you could ever reverse it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Brad..I saw your pix of the cute little pup...read about the 15=17 lb size and was wondering what kind of hunting dog that could be.. Did a little cyber=grazing and came up with the pix below.. Think the pup will have all the grit you need...LOL

I been a weenie dawg man for last 30 years..and can testify that small dogs are no 'push-overs'....:smile:

You got a friend for life in the pup... Enjoy.....


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Did a little cyber=grazing and came up with the pix below.....


They have some pretty good videos of them on youtube if'n you wanna do a little perusin'


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I don't think any of the Terriers would back away from a challenge, before he died my JR would pounce on a live deer in a second. Before I caught him in the act ALL our deer would be missing the tounge cuz he would try and drag them off by it, it got so bad I would have to cut it out or he would eat it....WW


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would bet that with a nose good enough for tracking and the huge drive to hunt, they would make great squirrel dogs as well.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> I would bet that with a nose good enough for tracking and the huge drive to hunt, they would make great squirrel dogs as well.


 That would be kinda like taking a gun to a knife fight....

but, your probably right.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been looking for one, does anyone know who has a litter? Thanks


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Our JR was a fine dog also. My girl won Reserve Grand champion ****** at the working shows in Brenem out of about 300 dogs from all around the country with pro handlers and turned around at the same show and won Grand Champion Youth. 
Another fierce breed of terrier is the Patterdale. I hope you show us more of your dog as she moves along.

Biggie


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

I hunted with one this summer in Namibia. Cool little dogs


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

cc said:


> I have been looking for one, does anyone know who has a litter? Thanks


If you want to PM me your contact info, I'll be more than happy to let you know what I know.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

TXPalerider said:


> That would be kinda like taking a gun to a knife fight....
> 
> but, your probably right.


Come on man, I am working on my story for the wife!!!!!! Everything has to have more than one use to make the easy sale!!! :help:


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> I would bet that with a nose good enough for tracking and the huge drive to hunt, they would make great squirrel dogs as well.


You know, you could take your wife with you and have her walk around the tree for you...when she gets tired of doing that, tell her you need a dog!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Come on man, I am working on my story for the wife!!!!!! Everything has to have more than one use to make the easy sale!!! :help:


I never said they wouldn't make a good squirrel dog. In fact, I agreed they would.  They could also be used to hunt, hogs, raccoons, fox, bobcat, coyotes and badgers.

Some Jagds have even been used to set and flush upland birds aas well as retrieve ducks and doves.

I'll let you know if i come up with anything else.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good-looking pup!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Brad,

Great looking, Pup!!! I'm sure it will be tracking deer at our place in NO time!!! LOL!!! Hey, I only shoot one time a year so I know you weren't talking about me!!! LOL!!! But, I have the short list of "Jazz's" first customers on our ranch!!! Does this mean I need to get her and Chisel acquainted? They can be best buddies or partners in crime, either way its all good!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Last week was her first trip to the ranch. So far, she seems to like deer. She got really excited every time somebody brought one in.

The leg was her surprise at the end of her first successful mock trail.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

lol... look at the look on her face with that leg, as if to say "I dare anyone to take this away from me !!!"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Etexhunter said:


> lol... look at the look on her face with that leg, as if to say "I dare anyone to take this away from me !!!"


Funny, when I gave her the tail she ran underneath a car. When I reached under to get her she actually growled at me. LOL

It was pretty funny. She has never been possessive about food, toys, nothing. But, she sure didn't want me to get that tail.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, You have me wanting one of those dogs but I have two many now.


----------



## ate up (May 5, 2009)

Palerider, 
I'm looking for a Jagd. Do you know of any in Texas?


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Look up " cool dog ranch " in George west


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's an email for Mr David . [email protected]


----------



## jimmy64 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a male jadg ( Barrett ) he is a smooth coat . He is about 2 1/2 years old and they are fearless , he jumped a **** by his self one time, boy he had a hand full untill the other 2 dogs got there , but he didnt quit . if anybody has a female around galveston county he is up for stud .pm me and i will send pics


----------

